

Ask HN: Where do I find all there is to read up on Bitcoins? - rover

I'm getting seriously interested in Bitcoins, and have quite some amount of free time in my hands. While I have tried mining bitcoins before just to try-it-out, I would like to understand it to the very root. Would be awesome if I could be recommended resources to read up ? blogs, books, papers, etc.. anything would be much appreciated.
======
strick
<http://www.reddit.com/r/bitcoin>

~~~
rover
thanks :)

